# Lionel 2332 GG1 question



## phranzdan (Apr 4, 2012)

I just bought a 2332 GG1 at auction. According to the book, this model was available in black with silver stripes or green with gold stripes. Mine looks very dark green but the stripes are distinctly silver. It shows all the signs of normal handling and no evidece of any paint work. Is there something unusual about the black paint that would cause it to have a green caste?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think they were trying to model the famous PRR Green locomotive paint which rumor says was 9 parts black to 1 part green. It probably is just a really dark green/black color.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The 2332 has quite a history and there are a number of variations. The first year or so of production the 2332 was black. After that Lionel correctly matched the paint color to the classic Brunswick green of the prototype. Stripes were gold but in some cases the paint did not hold shade and the color shifted to silver. I found a web site that explains the variations...http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2332_electric.htm


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I always liked the tusken red with gold strips,it just looked the coolest to me.........mike


----------



## phranzdan (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the response guys. My question has been answered. I was kind of hoping it might be on of the rare versions but I guess a GG1 Is a GG1 regardless of color. It really is a nice running locomotive but the horn sounds like a rooster about to lay an egg.

Thanks again and best regards.

Frank


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

phranzdan said:


> Thanks for the response guys. My question has been answered. I was kind of hoping it might be on of the rare versions but I guess a GG1 Is a GG1 regardless of color. It really is a nice running locomotive but the horn sounds like a rooster about to lay an egg.
> 
> Thanks again and best regards.
> 
> Frank


thats funny LMAO!! :laugh::laugh:,but thats them old school sounds,thank God the real trains didn't sound that sick and low,otherwise their would be a lot more people getting killed by trains


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I believe the horn in the first gen. GG1 is a piece of plastic vibrating inside a box. Later releases of the model brought the brown shade, single stripe, dual motors and an improved horn. You could have a nice hobby just collecting variations of GG1s produced over the years. There must be over a dozen from 5-stripe black to Penn Central.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Found this great history of the GG-1 with a lot of detail:
https://trainz.com/t-gg-1.aspx


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You do see the dates on the threads you are pulling up, they are old?

I think you should have started a new thread of your own on your GG-1?
Then your GG-1 would all be together?

Maybe a mod can take your 2 posts and start one for you?


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Well I am a mere Hobo here so maybe I stepped in it. I thought there was value to readers that come along later and find similar things in similar places. This one being information on the GG1 and the other on restoration philosophy. Dunno


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem adding to an old thread if it's on-topic.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No problem adding to an old thread if it's on-topic.


True but he has this one too, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17351 I think he would have been better starting his own GG-1 thread.

EnestHouse
Well I am a mere Hobo here so maybe I stepped in it. I thought there was value to readers that come along later and find similar things in similar places. This one being information on the GG1 and the other on restoration philosophy. Dunno

Everyone still would have got the info, it would be all in your GG-1 thread?hwell:

But if you want all the info all over the site that is OK with me too. 
I just thought it would be better to have started a new thread with your treasure that you acquired.:smokin:


----------

